

Ars Technica’s OS X Lion review made $15,000+ in 24 hours on the Kindle - ashishbharthi
http://thenextweb.com/media/2011/07/26/ars-technicas-os-x-lion-review-made-15000-in-24-hours-on-the-kindle/?awesm=tnw.to_1A8vu&utm_campaign=&utm_medium=tnw.to-other&utm_source=direct-tnw.to&utm_content=spreadus_master

======
pieter
I wish they'd sell the ebook through different channels. The $4.99 ebook on
Amazon is actually $8.04 if you want to buy it from the Netherlands. Still not
a lot of money, but it makes me feel like I'm getting ripped off. I know it's
Amazons fault with their silly fees (their $1.99 Unmasked ebook is $4.59), but
still.

